# Develop cold feet



## Frenchaccenture

Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'expression en anglais *"Develop cold feet"  *veut dire *"Eviter *

*une activité planifié" *?

Contexte : La vie des politiciens.

BAV

FrenchAccenture


----------



## pifnane

se dégonfler


----------



## Charlie Parker

The term "cold feet" is very often used to describe the feeling of apprehension before an upcoming wedding. Usually, it refers to the fear of the bridegroom. You hear phrases like "John is starting to get cold feet about the mariage." The dictionary suggests pétoche. I don't know whether that is current in Canada. Would someone say "Il commence à avoir la pétoche au sujet du mariage."? I'm not sure how to work in the "about". That's always difficult to translate into French, I find. Perhaps just because we overuse it in English. Any ideas?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

En France, on dira très bien : _Il commence à avoir la pétoche au sujet du mariage._
Et même : _*les *pétoche*s*._


----------



## LART01

Charlie Parker said:


> The term "cold feet" is very often used to describe the feeling of apprehension before an upcoming wedding. Usually, it refers to the fear of the bridegroom. You hear phrases like "John is starting to get cold feet about the mariage." The dictionary suggests pétoche. I don't know whether that is current in Canada. Would someone say "Il commence à avoir la pétoche au sujet du mariage."? I'm not sure how to work in the "about". That's always difficult to translate into French, I find. Perhaps just because we overuse it in English. Any ideas?



Hello

Naturellement et dans une conversation, je dirais:

Il a la pétoche à cause de son/du mariage ( la cérémonie, j'entends)
Il a la pétoche de se marier ( le mariage en tant qu'institution)

J'imagine qu'il y a des fils existants sur _mariage/marriage/wedding _et toutes les différences d'usage...


----------



## Itisi

Dictionnaire WR:



*have cold feet* être frileux _v_


donc 'les rendre frileux'. (Ça me semble plus approprié dans le contexte que 'avoir la pétoche' !)


----------



## atcheque

Tiens _être frileux _je le dirais pour *hésiter*.


----------



## sound shift

Charlie Parker said:


> The term "cold feet" is very often used to describe the feeling of apprehension before an upcoming wedding. Usually, it refers to the fear of the bridegroom. You hear phrases like "John is starting to get cold feet about the mariage."


I have always understood it to mean more than this. If I start to get cold feet about an arrangement, I start to seriously wonder if it wouldn't be a better idea not to go through with it - but I don't necessarily pull out: I may decide to stick to the plan after all.

Donc, le sens de "hésiter" est bien présent pour moi.


----------



## LART01

Itisi said:


> Dictionnaire WR:
> 
> 
> 
> *have cold feet*
> être frileux _v_
> 
> 
> 
> donc 'les rendre frileux'. (Ça me semble plus approprié dans le contexte que 'avoir la pétoche' !)



Ah bon? Question de degré, j'imagine...


----------



## Itisi

LART01 said:


> Ah bon? Question de degré, j'imagine...


Question de registre, il me semble...


----------



## sound shift

Mon dictionnaire "Harrap" propose _caner_, _caponner_, mais il est vieux, mon dictionnaire, et aucun de ces deux mots ne se trouve dans "notre" dictionnaire d'ailleurs.


----------



## Itisi

En effet, *sound shift*, c'est obscur... Il faudrait peut être mettre ton dictionnaire à la retraite...


----------



## LART01

Itisi said:


> En effet, *sound shift*, c'est obscur... Il faudrait peut être mettre ton dictionnaire à la retraite...



Bon, _caner_, ça veut dire mourir en argot...Il faut vraiment qu'il ait plus que les pieds froids pour tomber raide mort avant son mariage Caponner, je ne connais pas...

*caner* /ka.ne/ _intransitif_ 1er groupe (conjugaison) 

_(Familier)_ Faire la cane, reculer devant le danger. Avoir peur, reculer au lieu d’agir, faire le plongeon comme le canard ou la cane.
_« Oui, vous êtes vraiment français, vous n’avez *cané* ni l’un ni l’autre. »_ — (Marco Saint-Hilaire)

_(Par extension)_ _(Régionalisme)_ Déféquer, chier.
*(Argot) Mourir.*
_*N’en dis pas un mot à Mlle de Cinq-Cygne, qui pourrait caner*._ — (Balzac, _Une ténébreuse affaire_)


----------



## Itisi

_*CANER*, __verbe intrans.
__Fam.  _Faire la cane, avoir peur, reculer devant le danger.  Synon. _flancher.  __Les Espagnols_ « _canèrent_ », _abandonnant paniquement leur amirauté_ (J. DE LA VARENDE, _Anne d'Autriche, _1938, p. 222) :
]Quant au ministre, s'il me lâche, s'il *cane*, je lui fous mon billet qu'il aura de mes nouvelles.
G. DUHAMEL, _Chronique des Pasquier, _La Passion de Joseph Pasquier, 1945, p. 201.

Dommage que ce soit si démodé, parce que le contexte y est !(pour le premier post) 

Mais 'caponner', ça voudrait dire 'moucharder', d'après la même source (Trésor de la Langue Française Infomatisé)


----------



## sound shift

Well, in your example, "Les Espagnols" lost their nerve - but it's possible to get cold feet, steady oneself and go through with something, so "caner" doesn't strike me as an exact equivalent.


----------



## Itisi

I realize I was concentrating on the first post on the thread, about politicians (I've done it again)! I wouldn't suggest using 'caner', which no-one would understand these days... I'm sure *LART* would agree. (We are just showing off our use of online dictionaries!)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Sorry, but, as Itisi said, what does marriage have to do w. Frenchaccenture's "La vie de politiciens"? - "He's having second thoughts about...", "He's backing out of his decision to" - in politicianspeak, "He's rethinking his position on" - might be st like "Il tergiverse au sujet de...", "Il commence à douter quant à...", perhaps? Or is this not "argotique" enough?


----------



## Itisi

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> what does marriage have to do w. Frenchaccenture's "La vie de politiciens"?


Not alot! At #1, the thread was about politicians having cold feet, but at #3 it changed to a bridegroom's cold feet (and I hadn't noticed!)


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> [..] The dictionary suggests pétoche. I don't know whether that is current in Canada. Would someone say "Il commence à avoir la pétoche au sujet du mariage."?


 Je ne sais pas si c'est courant quelque part au Canada, mais j'en doute. Chose certaine, l'expression « _avoir la/les pétoche(s)_ » n'est pas courante à Montréal. 

Je comprendrais normalement "to have cold feet" comme sound shift l'a expliqué. 
_Il commence à se dégonfler/à hésiter au sujet du mariage. 
_
Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu « frileux » dans ce sens. Pour moi « frileux », c'est simplement « sensible au froid ». 
Une idée proche serait : _Il commence à être moins chaud à l'idée du mariage.

_Sur le même ton familier que « _pétoche_ », on dirait en français québécois « _avoir la chienne _». Sinon, je parlerais de « _trac_ ». 
Comme dans : _Il a de plus en plus le trac, à l'approche du mariage. 
_
Ou si c'est le cas... _il commence à paniquer à l'idée de se marier. _Mais là, c'est plus fort que _cold feet. _


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu « frileux » dans ce sens.


 C'était pour les politiciens à #1, pas pour les futurs mariés !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Caner, caponner_ pour "hésiter devant le danger" : j'adore G. Duhamel (et _La chronique des Pasquiers_ est une oeuvre que je recommande sans hésiter), mais je n'emploierais plus ces termes de nos jours...!
_Hésiter à franchir le pas_...?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

_Hésiter à franchir le pas -  _. Or "_...à trancher_"?


----------



## Itisi

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> _...à trancher_"?


 Not in the bridegroom context, unless there were another woman...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

In a political, not bridegroom context: _reculer devant l'échéance_


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Doesn't "to have cold feet" about something simply mean to become terrified of it... with the possible, but not inevitable, implication that because one is terrified one is not going to do it?  Sorry to weigh in after the event to state the bleedin' obvious...


----------



## sound shift

Not necessarily terrified; just no longer very keen on an idea.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde pour toutes vos suggestions. Je m'excuse d'avoir troublé les eaux (brouillé les pistes ?) en changeant le contexte, mais je n'ai pas voulu ouvrir un autre fil pour la même idée de "to get cold feet."


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> C'était pour les politiciens à #1, pas pour les futurs mariés !


 J'ai compris (tu l'as écrit deux fois plutôt qu'une ) que tu l'avais suggéré pour les policitiens.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que « frileux » ne m'est pas familier dans ce sens : 





> Qui manque d’audace, qui manifeste une crainte jugée excessive devant le risque, l’imprévu.


 Pour moi un « frileux » c'est quelqu'un qui n'ouvre pas la fenêtre à moins de 20°C... pas un dégonflard ou quelqu'un qui se dérobe.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> J'ai compris (tu l'as écrit deux fois plutôt qu'une ) que tu l'avais suggéré pour les policitiens.


Tout bien réfléchi, ça pourrait _aussi_ convenir pour les futurs mariés...


----------

